# Wolf-Eyes Night hunter



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 20, 2010)

In meantime I have got 2 versions of this light *R2 turbo & R5 turbo* and added a pictures(*Candle Man* took pro pictures)

They are coming in a nice wolf-eyes box with lanyard and instructions.






*Wolf-Eyes Night-Hunter R5 turbo pictures
*Aspherical lenses






Weird OP reflector inside (picture token over lenses)






Tube... Build like a tank...






Inside the switch






The following two beam shots are at 0.5 meter from a white door.
My night-hunter(R5) is on an cenpower protected 18650(2600mAh) cell.






- Zooming-out beam shot : ISO 200, 1/80 Sec, F3.2, White balance auto.






This is a control shot in the dark and there is building at 60m app..
- ISO 400, 1/50 Sec, F3.2, White balance auto.






This is zooming-in beam shot. (same condition as control shot) 
It shows a nice beam profile to see and you can see a slightly larger outline of the actual emitter. I like it. 





*BUILD QUALITY?*
- Flashlight comes lubed, nothing rattles, materials looks excellent.
- I did not disassemble it as U need some kind of special toll for that( U must unscrew O ring on aspherical lenses and take out lenses & Orange peel reflector.

*ORANGE PEEL REFLECTOR INSIDE?*

Just look it on pictures. I never seen this kind of reflector.
- This reflector gives ringy beam with a little spill...


*SWITCH?*
- What I liked the most is switch. Although it has 4 modes the good think is that it has no memory effect so every time U turn off the flashlight(for 2 seconds) and turn it on it will be on high :thumbsup:

Why to use other modes? If U R hunter U will find this modes very useful because with this flashlight U will get ALL IN ONE flashlight... Of course U will be using high most of the time but if U do kill u can put flashlight off the gun or scope and set it to lower modes and U can track for animals whole night 20% brightness(10.8hrs)->2% brightness (150hrs)claimed by manufacturer but I would say U need to take 40% from that and U will get real value.*

DRIVER?
- *Constant current driver. I use ultrafire 18650 protected ones and I get about 45 minutes full brightness, and after that light gets dimmer

*EMITTER?*

R5 TURBO(450lm)... What a hell is turbo in that 
I don't know what to say but that is very WIDE...
Someone will like it Someone will hate it...
My opinion? Good for hunters bad for throw demanding people.

*THROW?*

Yes I test it of course without lux meters and other stuff because I thrust my eye more than lux meter 
- Today was a bit foggy night with stars...
- Throw is good with R5 emitter up to 180 meters but if U R hunter U will use it up to 120 meters because U will be able to clearly identify the target at that distance

*BEAM & focusing ability?*

I don't know what to think about beam coming from this flashlight but it is ringy beam :ironic: 
- Focusing ability is good and just good... I am not impressed... 


*Wolf-Eyes Night-Hunter R2 Turbo*

Quite different OP reflector than in R5 model






This is day shot at my white door 4 meters away (R5 left R2 right)






R2 2,5 meters from wall






R2 close shot of hot spot






My 2 pcs R2 turbo vs R5 turbo






Final picture. *R2(left)vs R5(right)* Distance 40 meters of the house.






*My considerations?*

- Night hunter R2 Turbo is way better than R5 (although R5 cost 10 $ more )
- It is more than 50% brighter than R5
- It has not ringy beam like R5
- It has much better and brighter throw
- Throws more than 200 meters but best to use up to 120 meters

*This flashlight is dream of every hunter. Why?*

Well it does not have ultra super throw like Tiablo A9 with aspherical head but it have plenty advantages:

- This is aspherical flashlight but it is very bright with usable side spill 

- It has regulated focus but most of the time it will be at best focusing position because U can clearly identify target from 5 to 120 meters(owners of tiablo A9 asph. knows that that is impossible on small distances with it)

- Switch is pure perfection. Always on high with no memory effect. If U use other mods and turn it off for 2 seconds it will be on high...

- Mods on wolf eyes are very usable... When U have wounded animal(guys that hate hunt my apologize) U can set it up to 20% brightness and track for animal whole night or 2% if U want to spend whole week in a forest 
- U can clearly identify target that is 5 meters away while on tiablo A9 U can lid only tail of an animal 

I can say that my tiablo A9 will go in backpak and it will be good for observation(200 - 300 meters throw) and this little beast goes on my rifle :thumbsup:

My recommendations(only R2 turbo) to every hunter and every throwing flashlight fan.

I don't want to compare it with tiablo A9 asph. in throw(but I can if U want) because nothing except deft and dbs can compete in throw with that thing.

U C that pictures on a house? Tiablo would have beam with no side spill 1,5×1,5 wide as window on a picture.

And one more thing:

This can run on 2× cr123 3,0 V(not rcr) so U can probably get 15% brighter throw with it but I will NEVER use it... I am enjoying with 18650 inside.
I did not wanted to test it with 2×rcr 16340 from tiablo because they have 3,7 V each so probably I would destroy flashlight driver.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow! that looks awesome! I'd like to know more, too!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 20, 2010)

mod please remove that


----------



## OceanView (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice. Quite a departure from typical W-E styling, though. 

I dig the adjustable focus.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a great light. :thumbsup: I can't find any dealers except for a shady one that get terrible ResellerRatings. Looks like Amazon has a placeholder for it when available.

I'd like to buy one to try it out.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 21, 2010)

Yesterday I was restless because of this flashlight had to buy one...

84$ On special promotional price on dino direct (just flashlight without charger and battery)

But in a month or two the price will probably be well over 100$

I hardly wait that to come... Probably it won't beat Tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical in throw because it has smaller aspherical lenses while Tiablo has larger but I look for something smaller than can come close to that...

Looks really awesome. It should be a killer thrower...

Edit: I forgot to mention that I bought with r5 turbo emitter. Other emitters even lower price about 75 $


----------



## cccpull (Aug 21, 2010)

Interesting light. I also saw the different prices, ranging from $79 to $129 (US), determined by if it included the battery and charger. Hopefully it will be in a Wolf-Eyes box instead of just bubble wrap.

Let us know how you like it, it looks good and the specs are good. I would think the r2 would have provided more throw, if that's what you were looking for. 

Don't forget this thread!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 21, 2010)

A while ago I tried a wolfeyes focusing flashlight. To say it was less than normal wolfeyes quality would be an understatement. Be sure to buy from someone with a good return policy just in case.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 21, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Yesterday I was restless because of this flashlight had to buy one...
> 
> 84$ On special promotional price on dino direct (just flashlight without charger and battery)



Tatja please let us know when your flashlight arrives. 

I was going to order too but that vendor had such bad reviews on resellerratings.com that I decided to pass. If you don't know that site its a customer review portal for vendors, and is quite good for sorting the good vs. bad online players.

I hope you don't have any issues. I will order one too if your experience is positive.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 21, 2010)

I will make review when I get flashlight...

Maybe I made a mistake by ordering R5 turbo (which is lot expensier BTW) it will surely have less throw... But I don't have that emitter in my collection. Maybe it won't throw less?:thinking:

Ordered yesterday and probably it will need about 3 weeks to arrive but I will not forget to update U.

I can compare it to Tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical and plenty of aspherical romisens and other Chinaspherical throwers.

If anyone gets this flashlight before me please share experience with us.


----------



## wormwood (Aug 22, 2010)

I had that flashlight on order from DinoDirect since July 11th, I waited for it to ship but the order status never changed. I wasn't really crazy about an international CC purchase, so I used Paypal. Well, after a week I contacted DinoDirect and the only answer I could understand was that this was a new flashlight & that it was being made as we spoke. So, with that answer, I went to Paypal & put the purchase in dispute. A few days later I got a call from Dinodirect asking me to close the dispute & they would ship the flashlight. I felt like I was being hustled by a chinese lady with ADD, so I just put dispute into to a claim & paypal refunded my $188.32 late last week. Now with that said, everyone was very polite, it simply boiled down to..... $188.32 halfway around the world on a Paypal trotline, I mean come on!

I hope you have better luck than me. No doubt, I was impatient but then again, I'm try to sell something I don't have. 

I put a call in to www.pts-flashlights.com hoping they could shed some light on the subject. If I here back from them I'll post any new info & please keep us posted, Tatjanamagic. I'd like to read your review or at least see some pictures.


WormWood


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 22, 2010)

I also hope I will be better luck than U. But why would they selling flashlights if they don't have them in stock? 

I will make small review comparing to Tiablo A9 with aspherical lenses. But only If I will get that flashlight. Usually free int. shipping needs 3 week to my country...

But if someone will grab that please share your experience with us.

Edit found interesting video about this model here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHa3JMQFOU

Well in this video this flashlight looks weaker than Romisen C8, and I gona kill myself if they are same or weaker... (romisen 15$, Nighthunter 84$)

Tiablo A9 wall shot from half meter is like the sun has come down on earth. It is really cool aspherical thrower... They need to continue developing it in way wolf eyes did with Nighthunter model.


----------



## Baddog (Aug 22, 2010)

a very tough host, screw down focusing system (will withstand recoil) not sure about output, very ringy beam if its a white wall you are after...


----------



## recDNA (Aug 22, 2010)

Baddog said:


> a very tough host, screw down focusing system (will withstand recoil) not sure about output, very ringy beam if its a white wall you are after...


 
Is the lens glass or some kind of plastic?


----------



## Baddog (Aug 22, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Is the lens glass or some kind of plastic?


aspheric hardened plastic of sorts if i am not wrong, stand to be corrected though


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 22, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Edit found interesting video about this model here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHa3JMQFOU



Thanks for that link! Nice to see it in real life. Hard to tell brightness from that guy's vid since he couldn't even keep the beam in frame. :duh2:




Tatjanamagic said:


> I also hope I will be better luck than U. But why would they selling flashlights if they don't have them in stock?



On a serious note these guys appear to just market these products then send the orders to the manufacturer for fulfillment...if they even do that. I would not wait too long for delivery. If they didn't have it to me within the time I could dispute the order with my credit card company or PayPal, however you paid, I'd be very worried. Beyond a certain point they could have your money and you have nothing.

I also think poster wormwood gave some interesting feedback above.

Not trying to get you worried, and I hope you get your light, but a lot of people have taken the time to write them up for non-delivery or product significantly different than advertised. Google "dinodirect scam" to start your research if interested.

Take care.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Baddog welcome to CPF...

I assume U have that flashlight so please give us your review or some picture if U have it or maybe compare to other aspherical throwers.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 26, 2010)

mod please remove that


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2010)

Does the Tiablo have a glass aspherical lens? Does anybody?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 27, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Does the Tiablo have a glass aspherical lens? Does anybody?




Tiablo A9 is ordinary thrower flashlight with smooth reflector but U have aspherical head add on for it and yes it has glass aspherical lenses, and I asked guy does nighthunter have it also and he said that it has but not 100% sure because hi did not disassemble it...

But according to this pictures I would say that wolfeyes has glass aspherical lenses...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 2, 2010)

mod please remove that


----------



## cccpull (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot for not forgetting the thread! :thumbsup:I was looking forward to some information on this light. Great pictures! Can you get outside beam shots? 
It would be nice if the R2 had smooth reflector.:thinking:


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking forward for your experience with R2 version


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 3, 2010)

it doesnt really matter if len is plastic, look at led lenser they are plastic.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I would like to take outdoor pictures but I can not with my ordinary 7.1 mpx camera... They look crappy...

When U set up this flashlight on widest focusing point beam is not so ringy it is like on every ordinary flashlight with OP reflector even little better(very wide throw with side spill up to 50 meters)

When U set it up to most focusing position beam is ringy with some side spill, and very wide usable throw up to 120 meters were U can clearly identify the target...

But I really don't get it why they put OP reflector inside?:shakehead

Is it possible that we will never have commercial available monster aspherical thrower like Tiablo or DBS?

Hope I will get more throw with R2 turbo...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 10, 2010)

mod please remove that


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 11, 2010)

*Tatjanamagic thanks for that info. you just gave me hope. i bought this same light from dino 3 days ago, but paypal credit screwed up and canceled my account. technical difficulties, yeah right. so now my bank is sending a echeck and it still hasnt been paid let alone shipped yet. oh well at least i know i will be happy when i get it. *

*on those two side by side shots, r2 doesnt look 50% brighter. it looks 5x brighter. is it different in real life and the camera makes it look way brighter? or does it look just like the picture.*


* im betting you will be able to see it on light color buldings over a 1000ft away. *

*every day i have been searching the net for any other info or review on these lights and there is nothing. absulutly nothing! except what we have thanks to you. thanks again, randy the soon to be happy with my wolf eyes night hunter. as i have said before i have ordered some 43mm aspherical lenses to experiment with and i will even see if i can fit it my led lenser p14 to throw further and not be so cruddy ringy when flooding the beam. i can see that the lensers lens makes a round beam on throw but it ends up a larger diameter and not quite as bright as the aspherics picture of the square led.*

*after seeing those pictures of the throw on the hunter its just a focused square led. thanks again. i will sleep a little better knowing this info thats very important to me.*

*one more question, in your previous post didnt you say that first light was the xpg-r5 turbo, the highest luman one made. if it was it doesnt make any sense that at 30 yards it would be so dim, and the same size as the xre-r2. could you have had the r5 on a lower setting. thanks again. randy :thumbsup:good job*


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 11, 2010)

hi again on your first hunter, on the picture that says inside switch, it looks like theres 2 resistors. probally to reduce the power draw since the r5 has less resistance. if you like to do mods and you can check the power draw on high, if its drawing less than 1.4 amps you could break out the epoxy remove the resistors and check the power draw. without the resistors if it draws to much amperage, over 2 amps( do this mod only if you have a solid metal base for the emitter, good solid heat sink.) you can change the resistors. just remember volts x amps = watts for the size of the resistor. like if your drawing 1.5 amps at 4 volts would be about 6 watts so a 5 watt resistor should be good. with some of my building lights experience i would say to reduce it .5amp try about .33 to .5ohm. take care. randy. o yeah, and when your done mix up some 5 minute epoxy and fill it back in. just dont get it on the top of the contacts.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Randy...:wave:

Thrust me my friend R2 turbo is a lot brighter than R5 turbo but not 5× brighter I would say only 50% brighter....

U probably have lux meters and all? I would say that R2 turbo has 35 - 40000 1 meter readings while R5 has around 25 000 lux and I need someone to confirm or decline that...

R5 has some kind of blue ringy output now I feel sick comparing it to R2 turbo:sick2: and I can say that it does not worth the money... Even on close ranges R2 turbo is still better...

Wish I have knowledge of modding because I would take out orane peel reflector of R5 and swap it with R2... Total waste of money and they claim that it has 450 lumens? They are very wrong...

I did not had R5 turbo on low settings on picture above it was on 100%... Camera is 4 year old olympus 7,1 mpx. I did not know it can take night shots so far...

*And it is not just focused square led... U will C when U get it... It has bright very bright circle around focused square led and If someone doesn't like that focused square led he can adjust focus and can get round center that will still throw more than 150 meters...*

I have tried it side by side with Tiablo A9 (it has 21 000 lux 1m readings) with stock reflector and I can say that is almost 100% brighter with throw more than 200 meters...

Also compared it with Tiablo A9 aspheric but tiablos 65 000 lux 1 meter are almost 100% brighter than night-hunters but still Night-hunter is more usable to me and probably a lot of people will agree with me...

But for me usable throw of night hunter is up to 120 meters ( I am very demanding on throw and it is not enough for flashlight just to iluminate on greater distances, i must clearly see what I am doing...) and with nighthunter U can clearly identify target at that distance, see horns on animal

Just to mention that is a lot brighter than more of 15 Chinaspherical thrower models I have in collection running on 18650 battery and not to mention build quality that is simply awesome...

Looking forward for your review when U get it


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 12, 2010)

Tatjanamagic hi, thanks for your quick reply, i just noticed your statement on the bottom. i think were both in search for the best aspheric light. i was so mad a few years ago before the cree leds became so bright that no led flashlights were adjustable focus that i kept grinding different reflector lens with many different flashlight bodies untill i found one that worked. i sold about 10 to friends. but it doesnt even compare to these cheap chinese flood to throw aspheric lights. 

im still going to experiment with the 43mm aspheric lens i ordered from dx. if i come up with any good light frames to do the flood to throw thing i will let everyone know which parts on this thread.

since pay pal accidently closed my credit card. ive been talking to my bank and dino, the echeck never arrived after 4 days. i just now bought the r2 turbo digital with my credit card and i hope to cancel the echeck garbage thing monday so i dont pay twice. i also paid 16$ more to get the 7 day faster shipping. i figured i diserve it after all ive been thru sheese!!!!!!!!! i almost want to explode. since you like hunting maybe we could go on a pay pal hunt some time. just kidding.

ok back to busness. i have no light meters, each time i think about spending 100$ on it i would rather get a nice flashlight. so it probaly wont ever happen.


sorry about the r5. i feel for you. can you get the led out to change it. you might be able to emery cloth the orange peel off, clean with rubbing alchol and paint it with black epoxy spray can paint from lowes. i dont think i would call it a orange peel reflector from your picture as its behind the led. i am really surprised that the r5 does so bad. when i changed around leds on my 50mm aspheric i couldnt see any difference in throw difference with the r5 q5 and r2. maybe if i had threes lights and compared the beam at the same time i could tell. but not by itself. 600 feet its bright, 1500 ft you can see the light dimly on buildings, probally about 30x30ft square. just too big for edc.

modding is no big deal now days with dx and kaidomains parts and electronic power supplys. all you need is a solder iron and simple meter. start experimenting with a couple of your cheap lights and spend a little time in the homebuilt section. just remember what i have hear others on this forum say about heat sinking, you can burn out a led at just a couple hundred ma. with no heat sink. and to a certain point the better the heat sink, the higher the amps. i was thinking today that flashlights probally wouldnt have come as far as they have so quickly if it wasnt for people modding there own like on this and other forums. im sure we cant even imagine how great aspheric lens lights will be in performance and practicality in just a couple of years from now.

one last thing to add in how great this light is for hunting---- the 18650 batt. is so small and light weight for its performance a spare can go in your shirt pocket. take care all. randy


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 12, 2010)

Your photo really goes a long way towards depicting the difference in surface brightness between the XR-E and XP-G packages. I really didn't have a feel for it myself, not owning any XP-G lights, but your photo really is worth a thousand words.

Thanks!


----------



## Splunk_Au (Sep 12, 2010)

any reasoning behind why they made the r5 perform poorer than the r2? i dont see why anyone would want to make a step back when they already have a better design with the r2.


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 13, 2010)

they could have thought which would make sense, the brighter xpg-r5 would be brighter in the flood position when the lens is closer to the led. but even if it was a little brighter in flood position its not worth it for throw, as the picture shows. then again some people want the latest greatest thing and for the single led it could be the r5 at 300 lumans. 

it sure is strange, as i said above i tried all 3 major leds and i couldnt tell the difference shineing on far buildings between 1000 to 1500 feet.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


>


 
Do you mean you tried the Night Hunter or the LEDs in general?
If it's the former, the above beamshot isn't accurate?

Yea anyway it indeed wierd why they would even consider spill for an aspheric light at the expense of that much throw loss. Seriously.


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 13, 2010)

hi splunk, are you asking me this question. if so i dont have the light yet but Tatjanamagic has the light and posted that picture. i have tried the xpg-r5 in my 50mm homemade aspheric thrower and couldnt see much of a difference. i resistored mine down to run a 1.25 amps on a fresh 18650. 

in the previous posting he said both were on high.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 13, 2010)

righttoown said:


> Just wanted to ask before I order one of these but you did say it would run on an 18650 battery? When I went to the web site it says it runs on 1 x LRB 168A Rechargeable battery; 2 x CR123 batteries . Thanks for your help.



An LRB 168A = a 18650 cell



Splunk_Au said:


> any reasoning behind why they made the r5 perform poorer than the r2? i dont see why anyone would want to make a step back when they already have a better design with the r2.



I don't think they "made" the XP-G perform poorer than the XR-E. Lumens alone don't tell the whole story. The XR-E package has a higher surface brightness in a smaller space, and therefore throws farther than the XP-G. 

Although many, many folks here at CPF refer to the R2 (and implicitly mean the *XR-E* R2) and many folks refer to the R5 (and implicitly mean the *XP-G*), doing so does not communicate the fact that two entirely different animals are being discussed. It would help if when discussing you stated explicitly which one you are talking about, i.e, "XR-E R2," or "XP-G R5."

See here for more info.

—hope this helps!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 13, 2010)

Dear CPF members,

As U can read in this thread I got 2 flashlight Wolf-Eyes Night-hunter R5 turbo and R2 turbo

I can compare them side by side and tell U that R2 is better, brighter and throw much further.

I am not an expert but my eyes and eyes of my hunter friends don't lie.

If U don't thrust me(do U have reason not to thrust me?) buy R5 and R2 and U will C that R5 nighthunter is C.R.A.P

Maybe in other flashlight R5 runs good but I think it is big mistake in this model.

Please see pictures of R5 model with ringy wide beam and ringy orange peel reflector so U will C what I talking about.


----------



## righttoown (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry repost


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 23, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> *I have finally got Wolf-Eyes Night hunter with R2 emitter*
> 
> 
> _Look at a pictures_
> ...


 
Hi, Tatjanamagic

Thank you for your information & nice pictures.
I have a R5 HO and feel the same way about what you said too. 
In my view, R5 is not correct to night-hunter. It means R5 is not the best for thrower lights. 
I would like to get a R2. 
Could you show the zooming in & out beam-shot of R2? 
Is R2 reflector quite different from R5?

Thanks,


----------



## righttoown (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I order the R2 today from Dinodirect. Can't wait to get it after reading your reviews. How long did it take you to get yours.


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 24, 2010)

ive been waiting over 2 weeks:shakehead


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 24, 2010)

I had been waiting for 3 weeks...

Today I will edit this thread to be more readable and put all pictures and description I have in first post so moderators U can take down unnecessary posts in this thread when I'll be done...

Don't worry guys... U will be pleased with R2 version of this light...

Even R5 is not so bad... I have left it to myself for everyday carry...

Also I ordered *DBS V3 R2 aspherical* so I will do comparation between *Tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical* with some pictures as soon as I get DBS and tell U real truth which of them is better because some says DBS is better someone that Tiablo A9 is better...

So far I am delighted with nighthunter R2 it is really new type of aspherical flashlight and it is very usable from close to far targets...


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2010)

Is that body totally smooth???  Looks like it lacks any type of gripping surface.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes flashlight body is smooth(some decorative holes on switch) but I really don't need gripping surface...

This is small flashlight smaller than tiablo A9 w/stock head

It is build like a tank(fat tube and all other parts) definitely better build quality than A9(no matter how much I like it, and I like it very,very much)


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 24, 2010)

The following two beam shots are at 0.5 meter from a white door.
My night-hunter(R5) is on an cenpower protected 18650(2600mAh) cell.





- Zooming-out beam shot : ISO 200, 1/80 Sec, F3.2, White balance auto.
.
.




- Zooming-in beam shot : ISO 200, 1/40 Sec, F3.2, White balance auto.
.
.




The above is a control shot in the dark and there is building at 60m app..
- ISO 400, 1/50 Sec, F3.2, White balance auto.
.
.




This is zooming-in beam shot. (same condition as control shot) 
It shows a nice beam profile to see and you can see a slightly larger outline of the actual emitter. I like it.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 24, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> I had been waiting for 3 weeks...
> 
> Today I will edit this thread to be more readable and put all pictures and description I have in first post so moderators U can take down unnecessary posts in this thread when I'll be done...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tatjanamagic,

I think tiablo A9 R2 aspherical is the best thrower and brigher than dereelight DBS V3 R2 aspherical.
Dereelight DBS V3 R2 aspherical does seem to be better than tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 24, 2010)

*There are no Tiablo A9 with R2 emitter...*
Only Q5 & R5

I have ordered DBS V3 body, aspherical head, 1SM XR-E R2 pill and extension tube for 2×18650 batteries...

It should be brighter and better in throw than Tiablo A9 Q5 but we will yet C that


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 24, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> *There are no Tiablo A9 with R2 emitter...*
> Only Q5 & R5
> 
> I have ordered DBS V3 body, aspherical head, 1SM XR-E R2 pill and extension tube for 2×18650 batteries...
> ...


 
Sorry for that. You are right.
Tiablo A9 Q5 does seem to be brighter than DBS V3 R2 with same 1x18650 cell. It's my guess only.
I hope to see your beam shot contest between them A.S.A.P.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks on pictures man 

I wish someone would take lux readings of them...

I will test Tiablo A9 with 2 × RCR 123 because it is better regulated on them...

So I suppose that U use 18650 in Tiablo A9 friend? U will not get maximum output with 18650 *U need 123's*


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 25, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Thanks on pictures man
> 
> I wish someone would take lux readings of them...
> 
> ...


 
My pleasure. 

If I have a A9, I would use 1x18650 / 2xCR123A because my dealer doesn't recommend me to use 2xRCR123. :shrug:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 25, 2010)

It is for sure that 18650 would be better as 4,2 V of this battery makes driver more cooler than 2 × rcr 123 that runs on 7,4 V.

But thrust me for normal use (up to 30 minutes on high is excellent and more than 15% brighter than on 18650 but I also don't recommend longer runtimes than 30 minutes because it gets really hot in driver or flashlight)

This 15% brighter in aspherical lenses means more than 50 meters longer throw.

I tested it and for Tiablo A9 I recommend rcr 123 So if U want U can try


----------



## ampdude (Sep 26, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Yes flashlight body is smooth(some decorative holes on switch) *but I really don't need gripping surface...*



Well, most of us do. Those pictures seem to have disappeared. Thanks for the review though anyways, but I'll stick to my older Wolf-Eyes lights.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 26, 2010)

*This flashlights main purpose is firearm use.*

But I think that is better for EDC than most of flashlight I have including tiablo A9 with stock head. 

With R2 emitter is outstanding thrower in small 15 cm body.

Build quality is really outstanding...

*Here I found one more description of this flashlights constructions(someone from Australia):

**Construction*
The Wolf Eyes Nighthunter has an incredibly rugged construction, probably unlike most other torches or flashlights commonly used in Australia in police or military work. We recently compared the wall thickness to a consumer torch, the Led Lenser P7 and found the walls were DOUBLE the thickness in nighthunter. The NightHunter is a high output torch with modest size. Most people don't realise that LEDs put out considerable heat, but unlike an incandescent torch which projects the heat out the front, LEDs heat the base they are mounted on. Overheating an LED results in permanent damage and reduced light output for the life of the LED. To remove the possibility of damage to your LED, Wolf Eyes have a brass liner inside the torch and a substantial aircraft aluminium body. The brass liner, as well as maintaining high electrical conductivity, mates to the mount of the LED and conducts heat along the body of the torch or flashlight, using the mass of the body as a heatsink to dissapate the heat.
All Wolf Eyes Nighthunter are anodised tactical black and have a 5 Year Warranty on the body.

I can see all pictures in this thread? R U sure pictures disappeared ? Maybe they are to heavy to load for your internet connection?

I have put all pictures in first post in this thread...


----------



## righttoown (Sep 28, 2010)

Got e-mail from DinoDirect saying they shipped mine so I guess it will be about 2 weeks now. Has anybody else got there's from DinoDirect?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 28, 2010)

I also got mail that order is been shipped.

I have 1 more R2 on a way and 3 cable switches.

I think it will come in 7 working days (saturday, sunday and holidays does not count)

But now I looking forward for my DBS V3 R2 aspherical to come...


----------



## Good day (Sep 28, 2010)

wow, very beautiful beam shot and great op reflecter :thumbsup:


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 29, 2010)

yea, i just got a email from dino yesterday saying my r2 turbo is on its way. i payed the 16 dollars extra for the 3-7 day shipping. and it only took a month:duh2: so lets see, if i paid regular and they sent it out when they should have i would have it 2 weeks ago. i told them in live chat this is no way to run a business and they probally wont be for long treating thier customers this way. but all in all im happy i stuck it out. i hope they sent me the right one. i might have it by fri. definantly going to be the last time i order from them, i dont care what they have or how much it cost. (usually thier stuff cost more anyway) i allways do business with kado, and dx, and so far ive had good luck, nothing defective. and the few times something didnt work i could make it work.

well it looks like dino scammed us. i could just hear t:ironic:hat stupid dino(i think that was his name, he was purple and had the stupidest laugh) the dinosaur cartoon saying " aha aha aha well boys and girls we made them all wait for thier lights while we had their money and the manufacture was makeing it. i never liked the cartoon for my daughter and when i first found out about dino direct and saw the dinosaur cartoon figure top right i didnt like that either. strange how all of a sudden everyone is getting theirs now, yea right.:ironic:

from all the reviews it looks like this is a real quality light, but id be betting that it is made in china for wolf eyes, just like led lenser since its first sales were mainly on chinese store. when i looked at other flashlight stores that had wolf eyes, they had no night hunter listed. look on your paperwork or box for the made in china. all in all i guess its not bad, if a company like thrunite can build a great light on thier second try it shows how good chinese are getting . and like i said before, i use my aurora sh-40 every day and it draws over 4 amps on high and no problems, i keep waiting for the switch to burn out but it hasnt, im so happy with it i just ordered the aurora sh-44 which is said to be more of a thrower. some one on the budget form asked me why would i pay the extra money when i could get a ultrafire sst-50 cheaper for less. im not sure but i think he was trying to make me out to be foolish for this decision, well maybe, just maybe, those few extra dollars went into better switches, better heatsinking etc. it does have a brass or copper heat sink under the led with 2 screws holding it down. thats my only complaint about the catapult, no screws keeping the led tight against the heat sink. only plastic disc and tension from the screwed on head. 2 tiny screws, 2 small holes and a tap, whats that? 30 cents? randy

so who else is now all of a sudden recieving thiers?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi friend...

Hope it will arive soon but if it don't arrive open paypal dispute and U will get your money. Open paypal dispute on the day U will receive flashlight because U paid 16$ more for shipping and U R waiting for 30 days? Write in dispute that U want your 16 $ back that U paid for shipping that should come in week or two and U waited for more than 30 days and they should return 16$ to U...

I don't quite get U but more than 80% of flashlights is made in China?

I ordered few maglites from China also... 2,3,4 CD versions(30 - 40 $ each) with free sh. Identical like originals in my local store so probably Maglite has their own factory in China but they can not fully control so some of them appear on China market...

Maglite as one of top USA export products is also made in China and it also sells on China market(of course manufacturer will decline that but it is true)


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 1, 2010)

Here I got some crappy pictures taken by my old 7,1 mpx camera.
*
I am comparing R5 and R2 Wolf-Eyes Night-Hunters*

Distance is 100 meters or 109.361 yard, flashlight is 50 cm from ground... (note that in RL they look much brighter)


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 2, 2010)

cool, a little blury but a picture tells a thousand words. still waiting for mine. im starting to warm up to getting a camera, but still not sure yet. randy


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish to know which camera should I take for taking night pictures?

Got some link or picture?


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 6, 2010)

well i just got my night hunter and sorry to say buy im dissapointed.

i have never seen a chinaspherical flood to throw beam look like this one.  when you adjust it flood to throw it doesnt get brighter as the beam gets smaller. the outside of the beam gets darker and the led outline gets brighter. there is no pure flood, it still has a little of the led form in the middle when in flood.(on white wall) so right now as i can see its only wide flood or just throw, not much inbetween.

Tatjanamagic probally the reason you like it is why i dont. the focused led in throw is about the size of the china throwers. the china asphericals use a 28mm lens. i made a homemade with the ultrafire 601 body and a 30mm lens. its focused led size (throw) is almost half the size of this with the same brightness. (im running the led at 1.85amps) the r2 turbo, :shrug: yea i know, the r2 turbo is putting out about 1.3amps on high. this is about a 40mm lens in my thinking it should have made the focused led smaller and brighter. im pretty sure its not because of the longer slightly pointed length of the lens. it partly makes sence because to go from flood to throw it uses less distance and is closer to the led to get more useable light to be brighter, but also makes the transition from flood to throw less disireable. it also seems to be about the same brightness(a little less bright) as the dx2000(only because it is driven at 1.65amps) its also a little brighter in throw than the ultrafire wf-008 recoil thrower.

now i may change my mind about this light as i havent really used it in the real world yet.

now for some good news (finally) this is a well made light, the switch feels nicer than others, the paint is great and the led is well heat sinked inside. this could probally be driven a 2 amps with no problem. its copper or brass lined inside. i know its good because i took it apart 3x out of frustration trying to get a better beam with different aspherical lens.

Tatjanamagic this is very simple to remove the r5 led and put in a r2,,,, just get a long pointed needle nose pliers and unscrew the nut that holds in the lens. remove the tail cap and slide the bezel down and off the body. dont unscrew the led pill from inside the body--- just grab with pliers on the back by the spring and the aluminium cover over the led and unscrew. vowla theres your approx. 20mm led base that even says wolf eyes on it. desolder the two wires, pop it out, put in new r2 resolder, reassemble and live a long life filled with nothing but peace and prosperity(ok, so i get a little carried away) the led looks like it has plenty of heat sink lube on it, but add somemore to the new led.

the lens is glass. couldnt find anything that said made in china, i also didnt find anything saying made in germany. not complaining, as i like my catapult thats made in china. the quality looks as if it could be made in germany.

the low level is the lowest of any of my flashlights, it barely even registers on my meter. i would be willing to bet it could do 150 hours. its so low that useing it to read up close at night you wont lose any night vision.


well to sum it up, i just dont know. if you want to like this light never, never, white wall it! i will probally try some different lens in future as i order more. the 3 pack of 43mm that i just ordered from dx were garbage. 

im still spoiled on my home made 50mm aspheric light i made. throws a lot further and adjust to wide focus with no imperfections. only problem is too big for edc, and takes too long to go back and forth from flood to throw with the fine threads of the host light i made it in. i must have really gotten lucky on that lens it works so well.

well as you can see i spent a lot of time on this write up. i really want to like this light, just really confused right now. cheers, randy. 


Tatjanamagic i can just see you trying to track down a animal (dinner) on your hands and knees for a couple of days with this on low trying to see anything










wait even better, with your headlight on, on the ground with your night hunter on low.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 6, 2010)

*Sorry man I just saw your review *

We agree only for build quality 

Well It is brighter than any chinaspherical thrower I have (romisens rc 29, C8, C6, X2000 and variations on a theme ) and a lot brighter than recoil UF 007 (I have 008 also) 

Hmmm... This time lux readings would solve dilemma?

U said that its only wide flood or just throw, not much inbetween.

I think it has something in between because when comparing to romisens they have wide flood and throw only and WE NH has some spill (not much though) and it is lot brighter than them... Look at my last picture 50 cm from ground, a lot of light spreading from torch... U can not get that from other "as" flashlights.

Thanks on instructions. I will print it on native language and carry to someone who is better skilled than I am 

And U said don't white wall it... It is made for field use and as U C it can withstand strong gun calibers.

And for the lowest mode 2 % ( heehe on my knees:laughing yes it is weak but is usable for blood trail(U don't need great amount of light for that, but U will want to use that only if short on battery or if U R reading something as U said) although 20% mode is better and it can run more than 4 hours on that...

So dear CPF members even if U will not be fully satisfied with beam here is

*+ for:*

*Flashlight driver is excellent
Top build quality*(fell like U can run with car over it with no problem)
*Excellent switch*
*Tail stand & front bezel stand*
*Focusability*
*Can go under 15 lenght*
*Can withstand strongest gun calibers (.458 WM without any problem and that is cannon  )*

We agree that right?

*I mentioned that it can not compete with top aspherics (tiablo, dbs) *

But for edc better than them.
Wish I got that switch on every flashlight I own because it is really great.

U mention that x2000(only because it is driven at 1.65amps) is brighter? My stock x2000 is really not brighter than WE NH.

Not to mention build quality. 

If U will ordering more China aspherics order Romisens they are good build quality... All other are very poor... X2000 is one of the poorest build quality on market and I would not take it into forest with me 

So U will override it? I am lookin forward to some pictures when U do so...

Glad U received it after so long time...

Randy but I think we can go hunting with WE NH? Well at least pest control (or taggers) around the house


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 6, 2010)

hey Tatjanamagic not sure what batt. your useing in your china throwers but the ones i have with a 18650 batt. have more amperage than the 3 aaa, and then some drivers seem to put out more than others, i just use the dx 2000 since people know about it and i just ordered one a few months ago because everybody was saying they were the brightest. well now i know why.

im glad you mentioned the recoil throwers, i was going to ask if you had any.

ok, stay with me on this it should get funny. the night hunter on low draws 5.9ma, not even enough to measure on my 10amp scale. with it in flood mode i can look a the led while its runing, a little bright but possible. so we have a 3000ma or 3amp hr. battery. a batterys rateing is a rundown over a 20 hour period. now im not sure the exact cutoff for the lion batt is. i think you dont want to go below 2.5 volts. sometimes no big deal if you do but you will manually have to bring it back to a couple volts (chargeing the bat from another bat but stay below the c-1 rateing==stay under 3 amps as voltage starts to rise)the charger will see the voltage to low and wont charge it. any way, so 20 hrs divided by 3000ma =150ma. 

so if this is a good battery and this rundown is still the standard for how long a battery will power something.(the wrong way is to think that if the battery is rated 3000ma it will run a 3amp load for 1 hour. wrong, it might do it for half to three quarters of a hour.)

ok, so we know that this good batt will run a load--light, at 150ma. thats low on some lights for 20 hrs straight. now if you run a smaller load the opposite of the 20 hour rateing vs dischargeing the batt. in 1 hour happens. i dont know what it is but the c-20 rateing goes up proportionally.

so we can easily say 6ma (do you people realize that just 10 years ago 20ma was the little red low powered led on your tv or radio) divided by 3000=500hours of light on low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if im wrong somebody feel free to correct me. although i think im right on.

so if you were hunting for over 2 months useing it on low 8hrs,= 480 hours, you can hunt for a long time. i just hope your getting your prey and takeing a shower once in a while.

can you all tell im supposed to be getting the trailer built and loaded so i can go on vacation.  talk about procrastination to the 20th power

id go hunting with you but theres this small obsticle between us called the earth. when i get back from vacation i will know my new camera better and start takeing flashlight pictures. isnt that what cameras were made for? familys and kids you say----no! beamshots. cheers, randy.


Tatjanamagic to give you and i a idea of what my home made aspherical 50mm is doing lets compare it to the tiablo aspherical. put the two lights together side by side about 8 feet from the wall. with the leds short side on top. the nh is 8inches wide from side to side. the 50mm is 4.5inches wide and about 4 times brighter. thanks.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 7, 2010)

Errr...

About R5 emitter in aspherics...

I did research on CPF...

There is great difference in surface brightness of R5 and R2... 

R2 has a lot greater surface brightness... So I don't know how thay can be same as U mentioned?

I will show U in this pictures that is a great difference between them when they are in Tiablo A9 aspherical.

Tiablo A9 Q5 (66 000 lux 1 meter) Tiablo A9 R5 (40 000 lux 1 meter) - This is cpf member Jirik measurements and I agree with him...

Tiablo has 50 or more mm aspherics...

Please watch cpf member selfbuild pictores, distance 100 yds... (selfbuild still did not answer me were he used tiablo on 18650 or CR123 on this pictures because mine TA9 on 2×RCR 123 looks much brighter than on this pictures so I think he used 18650 inside which is 15 % or more weaker than on 2 ×RCR 123 because Tiablo A9 is better regulated on them)

If WE NH on this picture it would light up whole road and almost whole tree at the end...






Note that I have Tiablo A9 Q5 and it just kills every led flashlight I have in throw...

But soon DBS will arrive and I hope that will change...

*Someone(kengps) put R2 emitter in Tiablo A9 and override it and he got almost 100 000 lux 1 meter


*My China spherical throweres mostly use 1×18650 battery... X2000, Romisen C8*.* 
Romisen is good build quality and same in throw as X2000and small C6 is pretty similar to them too running on 1 × 123.
I noticed that U don't care so much for build quality... Right? I simply can not compere X2000 and nighthunter it is like I am comparing old hyundai VS mercedes benz*.*

Even when comparing Tiablo A9 vs WE NH i can tell that build quality of WE is better than TA9's. But throws less...
As I resell plenty of lights(and I don't like to solder and do repairs) build quality is very important to me.

I bet this tiablo can beat your costum aspheric







Friend If U order this monster and override it U will have killer aspheric. Thrust me. This is pure aspheric not like nighthunter.


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 7, 2010)

hi Tatjanamagic believe me their is not much more that i would want other than to get a nice new tiablo9 with aspherics, but so far ive spent way too much money (seems to be what everybody says around here) on lights reciently. getting low on side job money, so it will have to stop. if you do what i said about compareing the we nh r2 beside the tiablo about 8 ft from white wall, it will tell me which one is brighter. remember the nh was (measured exactly with a ruler) 8" wide with the narrow part of focused led on top and my 50mm was 4.5". try this. this will be very close to compareing them together in person as the r2 is the same, the power can be changed for brightness, so the main difference is the magnification. better the lens wider the lens better reduction in size=more brightness.

if this compareison is the one im thinking about in the begining of the article he was saying that in real life the pictures were brighter in real life than on the camera. kind of funny, i took some videos of a couple beams with my cheap spy camera pen and the beam on camera was brighter than in real life. when i get back from vacation i will learn how to do the camera thing.



R2 has a lot greater surface brightness... So I don't know how thay can be same as U mentioned?

I will show U in this pictures that is a great difference between them when they are in Tiablo A9 aspherical.

as i said before if i had 3 of the same lights at the same power all on 50mm lens with the q5, r2, and r5 i might be able to tell the difference, but doing it at seperate times its hard to say. all i can go by is the farthest building to see the light on. if i put 1 amp in the r2 and 2 amps in the r5 i garuantee you the r5 would be brighter. just not a efficent.


i do like quality, but if i was in a race id rather have a hyundai that could safely do 200mph than a mercedies that did 150. when im looking at the most distance all i care about is that the light keeps running, not what it looks like. (besides its dark and you cant see the light in your hand. ok, this is a joke, are you laughing?) i guess it does help that i can work on them myself.

some day i will get a romison, hopefully they will be putting in 35 to 40mm lenses in them and they will still have a perfect looking beam from throw to flood. cheers, randy.

:candle:need,,,,, more,,,,,,,,,,,,, light,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, me.



:wave:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 7, 2010)

661randyg said:


> hi Tatjanamagic believe me their is not much more that i would want other than to get a nice new tiablo9 with aspherics, but so far ive spent way too much money (seems to be what everybody says around here) on lights reciently. getting low on side job money, so it will have to stop. if you do what i said about compareing the we nh r2 beside the tiablo about 8 ft from white wall, it will tell me which one is brighter. remember the nh was (measured exactly with a ruler) 8" wide with the narrow part of focused led on top and my 50mm was 4.5". try this. this will be very close to compareing them together in person as the r2 is the same, the power can be changed for brightness, so the main difference is the magnification. better the lens wider the lens better reduction in size=more brightness.



*I don't get U quite well(but I am no expert for english language anyway)...*

I said in my posts that Tiablo A9 can not compare to wolf eyes night hunter because TA9 has only ultra bright hotspot without flood and spill...

It outthrows WE NH 3 × But it is not usable on shorter distances for hunting...

They are not in same range to be comparable... So I am waiting for DBS V3 aspherical because they are same types of animals...

Tiablo A9 has Q5 emitter...

I have 5-th WE NH on order and I sold to my old costumers that have TA9 I sold them...

Everyone agrees that build quality is awesome and beam is very usable in a field and EDC... 

We compared it to X2000 and recoils and everyone says that throw of WE NH is a lot brighter even when slightly unfocused...

WE NH has bright corona around hotspot while in best focusing position while other aspherics don't have that... 

Not to mention loosing brightness when using Chinaspherical throwers...
U can not run it constantly on full brightness... no no :shakehead only for 5 minutes or less and the light is getting dimmer... Even on Romisens...

This WE NE on low cost batteries runs 50 minutes full brightness then gets only slightly dimmer so on circle street race would look like this:

X2000(hyundai) better start(but only tuned one like yours)... After 1 circle WE NH(mercedes) comes and taking over... X2000 dies before reaching a finish line while WE NH wins and ready for another race without any mechanical work

Try to tune up WE NH so U will have tuned up mercedes and hyundai in garage 

 I can fell light in darkness under my fingers... When holding X2000 feel like I am holding my kid toy... 

_New conclusion_

So dear CPF members if U R not so demanding and just want to play with light for few minutes buy X2000 (I recommend only Romicen C6 or C8)
for 10 $ and do some modification

IF U break something U can always order another one...

If U want something for serious business buy WE NH...

:wave:


P.S

I forgot to say... While we were playing with lights I put rcr 123 in UF 008 recoil and driver burned  But It was very bright for few seconds so he died in great style :thumbsup:

And just to mention don't buy cheap recoils for gun mounting(only if U R electrican and have skills) because it will not last more than 1 or 2 shots...

Very poor and tiny wires inside...


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 7, 2010)

its all good! 


i liked the race. before the finish line i think i would cheat and break out my 50mm cheers, randy.


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 8, 2010)

hi 
Tatjanamagic



im going to buy one of shining beams romison aspherics, which is the brightest, longest distance (largest aspheric lens) model, hopefull with 18650 batt and a low medium and high. 

bryan has a new one? the rc 29

 This is the customized version of the RC-29, which uses a brighter Cree XP-G R4 LED
* Using the latest driver and it is 40% brighter than the regular model

it says xp-r4, i know theres a xpg r2 and a r5 but i didnt know about a r4
 
i dont mind useing the aa size if its still bright and far distance, since i can use the lithium 4v aa bat. 
 
give me your advice
 
cheers, randy.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 8, 2010)

U know that I have stock flashlight... 

Mine is Romisen RC 29 Q5...

Really nice throw for battery (only 1 × AA inside)

I think that from shining beam has double the output of my stock RC 29 Q 5 (5800 lux 1 meter readings)

Take with R2 emitter...

I did not know that R4 exists ??? WTF...

Look...

RC C6(1 × 123) and C8(18650) better throwers than RC 29 But - U will not notice much difference between them in throw.

C8 is better for me because RC C6 is sily small like larger USB stick 

*Romisen is only low cost brand that won't disappoint U... *

But driver can not run on full brightness long time. Notice that...

My romisen with cheapest AA battery inside throws more than 100 meters... But of course useful throw for me is less than that.


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 9, 2010)

hi, i just ordered the Romisen RC-C8 II Q5 and the mg p-rocket sst-50 which should be quiet a wall of light with the sst and small reflector. these are my last lights untill something better comes out like next week:shakehead i also ordered the aurora sh-44 sst 50 a couple of weeks ago, should be a real thrower, but not like my thrunite catapult. tonite i ran the catapult on high with both 18650 batts. to see how hot it would get. after 15 minutes it was so warm i didnt want to hold it anymore, remember this is a big solid light. its only drawing 3amps, but only 2.6 amps are getting thru to the led. i wanted to adventually install a 5amp driver when they come out but now im not so sure. cheers, randy

now i will have;
aurora sh40 sh44 ultrafire 501b catapult mg p-rocket sst-50s
need to stop before the flashlight police come and take me away!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 9, 2010)

Do U resell some?

U will bankrupt this way 

If U bought that U can buy DBS V3 Asppherical or Tiablo


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 9, 2010)

in the past ive sold about 600 to 1000 of the cheaper chinese lights, the ones that were good performance without breaking down. non flashaholics dont want to spend lots of money on lights. just try telling you non light friends about the light you paid a hundred $ for, they just look at you like your crazy. who knows maybe we are, especially when we have 20 flashlights and can only use one or two at a time.:huh:

truth be told if i bought a tiablo then i probally wouldnt use my homemade. it makes no sence to me to have two powerful dedicated throwers whens one works great. its easyier for me to get different ones that arent too expensive. if i had it my way i would have a light on each off my fingers and thumbs, now that would be a light!


this is why my home made works so great. its built into the older 55mm head lights that used a resistored switch, full power, resistored and off. 
i just tested the resistored mode (hard to test) its about 150ma. perfect for flood when walking on roof or light colored desert terrain without loseing my night vision. 1.3 amps on high. high enough to light up good on flood but not too high to burn out the original switch. and will still run for a long time. its just a little to big for edc and i hate going from flood to throw with the fine threads. probally about 10 to 15 turns on the head. 
on high in throw mode it will do between a true 1/4 to a 1/3 mile. i tested useing car mileage on dark dead side streets late at night. some day i will run it at 2.0 amps and have a super thrower. but will need a better switch. in two weeks i will take pictures of all my lights inclueding this one.


this is why in the future i will keep trying different aspheric lens on the night hunter. might be better might not. lenses are cheap on kadio and dx. maybe i will get lucky.
i have thought about getting 3 to five of the smaller flood to throw like the newer headlights and put them together on a 55mm light head so i could run them at either full flood or full throw. that would be bright, but then i wouldnt want to carry it around, so i dont build it. cheers, randy.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 10, 2010)

661randyg said:


> if i had it my way i would have a light on each off my fingers and thumbs, now that would be a light!



In fact U could do such light... Great idea...

On body builder glove(or something like that) install 4 emitters and wire them to one driver running on 18650 that would be like nice bracelet.

 Light on a head Light in a hand Light on fingers Where else can we put it? It would be nice


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 10, 2010)

im sure after the china researchers read this and see thier is some money to be made they will be selling the Tatjanamagic /led lightman super hand glove light for only 39.99 on ebay. (dont start your search yet, give em a few months) i just hope they also make the flood to throw glove, you now the tactical one



) ah, maybe i, i mean we, should start searching now. cheers, randy


----------



## declare (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello !

I would like to buy wolf eye night hunter R2 turbo lamp, but I don't know, what is the different about "DIGITAL Turbo R2 HO Cree HO", and "Turbo R2 HO cree HO" ?
I woul like to use this lamp as a hunting lamp, what do you think, this R2 lamp with 350lumen, is work good as a hunting lamp up to 150m ?

Anybody knows, this night hunter light better (or same? ) then wolf-eye eagle 4 (xenon lamp ) ?

Thank you !

( and thank you for your beamshots too ! )


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 11, 2010)

declare said:


> Hello !
> 
> I would like to buy wolf eye night hunter R2 turbo lamp, but I don't know, what is the different about "DIGITAL Turbo R2 HO Cree HO", and "Turbo R2 HO cree HO" ?
> I woul like to use this lamp as a hunting lamp, what do you think, this R2 lamp with 350lumen, is work good as a hunting lamp up to 150m ?
> ...



They don't know what they have written on page. Bad description of this lamps.

I have ordered plenty of them... 

1 came with cable switch like on picture (lock on side switch and cable, 1 mode only) 

Just order the cheapest one. R2 turbo of course. 

I don't know about WE eagle 4 but:

I would say usable throw(distance at which U can clearly identify target) is up to 120 meters... (it throws more but is not so usable)

Build quality is excellent and U will not regret.

If U need extreme throw buy tiablo aspheric (shots from 120 - 250 meters).


----------



## declare (Oct 11, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> They don't know what they have written on page. Bad description of this lamps.
> 
> I have ordered plenty of them...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for your quick answer ! Tiablo A9 light knows 256lumen as I saw on tiablo website. It is less then wolf eye R2 (280lumen) and R2 turbo (350lumen) knows. Wolf eye lamps and Tiablo lamp have aspheric convex lens too. So how it is possible that Tiablo can light further ( with less lumen) then wolf eye night hunter knows (with more lumen). :thinking:


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 12, 2010)

declare said:


> Thank you very much for your quick answer ! Tiablo A9 light knows 256lumen as I saw on tiablo website. It is less then wolf eye R2 (280lumen) and R2 turbo (350lumen) knows. Wolf eye lamps and Tiablo lamp have aspheric convex lens too. So how it is possible that Tiablo can light further ( with less lumen) then wolf eye night hunter knows (with more lumen). :thinking:



Tiablo has bigger aspherical lens. Even the Tiablo R5 outthrows Night Hunter R2... I compared them side by side. Unfortunately don't have beamshots because the Night Hunter stopped working after 10 minutes of use


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 12, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Tiablo has bigger aspherical lens. Even the Tiablo R5 outthrows Night Hunter R2... I compared them side by side. Unfortunately don't have beamshots because the Night Hunter stopped working after 10 minutes of use



*Sorry to hear that Jirik...*

Driver burned?

Did U put RCR 123(16340) inside?

It really can not compete with Tiablo A9 or DBS V3 in throw...

I got dbs today with buck driver up to 16V + extension tube... Will not have time to write review but we watched(3 of us) with quality scope, target 250 meters. Everyone said that DBS is winner but just slightly...

Build quality same but DBS has firmer and more reliable "as" head and one stage forward switch.

Tiablo A9 vs DBS... Winner DBS

It also illuminates 500 meters houses better...

Please if U have lux meter measure that R2 nighthunter...



*declare* friend I see that U R little lost.

No... mount is not in that package...

Just buy cheapest flashlight R2 turbo (about 80 $) 

Buy 18650 battery, charger and 25 mm _gun barrel mount( or 2 of them if U want scope mount)._

All will cost U about 100 $...


----------



## TITANER (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful beam and pics, the reflector of the first pcs looks like has a little deviation .


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 13, 2010)

Pictures taken over aspherical lense.


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 20, 2010)

well its official, the night hunter rules for 99% of every day use and some more, mine is the r2 turbo.

while out camping and yesterday at work this is the most practical light i own.

when i first received it and white walled it, too many imperfections in beam. and the low was redickules, i could barely see it!

when your outside at night all my other lights would blind me (take away my night vision) for a few seconds. with this tactical switch and perfect low beam i could put the head of the light on my chest, press the button 2x without clicking it. and then push it all the way down to click. allways on low with a perfect amount of light to keep your night vision.

as my friend above said, when you turn it on its allways on high. this is good when im checking things. if i dont want it so bright i just gently press switch in 1 time and click it, it will be on medium. you always know which brightness will be on.

the light is white

turning it to throw mode it lights up stuff twice as far as my brightest light with a reflector like the catapult, aurora sh 44, all my r2s and q5s with a large reflector that throw a dot far. but nh is still a small light.:thumbsup:

turning the head from flood to throw is about 3/4s of a turn. quick and easy, not like some others that must be turned several times around.(wow i must be getting really lazy)

the flood is good, not perfect but in real usage you cant tell, DONT WHITE WALL THIS LIGHT!

switch is silky smooth

battery last 3x longer on high than p7s or sst-50s

small size

it is slightly brighter than my other aspherical lights on flood and throw. the ones with a large led pattern at throw, not talking about the tiablo and dbs type.

brighter on throw than the recoil flashlight.

the reason why its brighter in both modes is the wider thickness of the aspherical lens which gives some imperfections in both flood and throw but is closer to the led to capture more light from the angle of the led. when going from flood to throw the distance between the lens and led is about half the distance of the others.

as said in previous post this is well made, inside batt tube is brass or copper, perfect threads, best switch, overall tight! if your more picky on quality you will be happy with this.

useing several meters, on high the amp draw is 1.27amps. this is important as when compareing it with other aspherical lights like the dx 2000 is drawing 1.6amps and nh is still brighter. this led will truly last many thousand hours.

well heat sinked, never gets hot.

thats all i can think of but i think its enough to help you know how good this model is.


only 1 other light beat this for my night desert walks as i said in another post, the trustfire p7 f-15. it has a better beam for lighting up everything clearly out to 100ft without any bright or dim areas, the perfect beam. nh cant do this as its a aspherical and the flood is more perfect around whole beam, when you point it forward the ground close in front of you gets lit up more than 40 feet away from you. but this is apples and oranges, you cant compare each in this respect. 

enjoy your lights and remember what they were like 5 plus years ago. i also took my original luxeon led with two cr123s and compared it it was nice, but nothing like what we have now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cheers, randy.:wave:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2010)

I can just sign everything U said in your post...

I received DBS but build quality in night hunter is much better... 

I have to mention that DBS in aspherical mode has also excellent heat transfer. It transfers heat from emitter to apherical head while tiablo A9 concentrates 80% of heat in a driver and other on it's body so if U don't hand held it it gets really hot on 2×16340...

Of course WE NH heat transfer is just perfect (whole flashlight is included in heat transfer)...

And as Randy said DONT WHITE WALL THIS LIGHT!

It is for field use...


----------



## MUSTARD (Nov 29, 2011)

HIGH GUYS - why has this thread stopped???????????
Where is all tyhe other info from other users/buyers of the night hunter?
Any mods done to a night hunter yet?


----------



## xiha13 (Feb 8, 2012)

any new update for U2?


----------



## MUSTARD (May 18, 2012)

i just bought the nite hunter/pro hunter with the U2 emmitter
i just love this flashlight for all round usage
i am dissappointed this thread has stopped and would like to see more info on the other aspherics mentioned above
keep the info coming


----------



## MUSTARD (May 18, 2012)

also, if anybody has a wolf eyes nite hunter / pro hunter 1 that has quit working i may be interested in buying it for parts


----------



## Vorador77 (May 22, 2012)

I have the U2 version and love it. Well built light, it is not a thrower like the Tiablo or Dereelight Aspherics but great as an all rounder. I just dont like that it starts on high. I plan to get their pro tailcap to fix this


----------



## L461 (May 22, 2012)

I have read this thread from start to finish.Then I decided to get a Wolfeyes Night Hunter to complement my Wolfeyes Sniper 260 that is coming up to 4 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jun 26, 2012)

Well guys can someone write review about this new wolf eyes flashlight:

Wolf Eyes Tac Raptor CREE XML-U2






I ordered 2 models of night hunter, and this new looks same to me so I don't want to buy it...


----------

